# Cruise Control



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2009)

Maybe I spend too much time on the highways zipping between CT and VT...

Do you guys notice how inconsistantly people drive? 

I can usually "set it and forget it" just north of West Springfield...all the way to exit 2 in VT. (same thing heading home). It amazes me how many times I will get passed...then pass someone in a matter of miles (leap frogged).


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

Drives me nuts. Always use the cruise when I can and yeah, there's a lot of leap frogging going on. My father drives for a living and he's one of the worst.


----------



## marcski (Dec 10, 2009)

Even when not using the cruise...how difficult is it to keep up a steady pace?  I never understand it.  And then....when you goto pass those crazers...they always speed up at the same time as you're trying to pass them!


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

marcski said:


> Even when not using the cruise...how difficult is it to keep up a steady pace?  I never understand it.  And then....when you goto pass those crazers...they always speed up at the same time as you're trying to pass them!



Some douche kept doing that last night in the rain. He'd drop down to 50 and I pass him... as I'm passing him, he'd speed up and as soon as I got ahead of him, he'd pass me. Moron.


----------



## hammer (Dec 10, 2009)

marcski said:


> Even when not using the cruise...how difficult is it to keep up a steady pace?  I never understand it.  And then....when you go to pass those crazers...they always speed up at the same time as you're trying to pass them!


That's where my Mass. driving skills help...accelerate as much as I need to and cut them off.  Love how the person who speeds up suddenly backs off.

I tried to set the cruise on the way to work (20+ mile drive) so that I wouldn't start going too fast.  Only worked for a few miles and then I had to speed up and slow down...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2009)

Most of the "yo-yo" speed folks I tend to find talking/texting away (especially when I pass then with my cruise on after they recently passed me) :smash: :uzi:  :uzi: :smash:

The other thing that really pisses me off, is the close follower.  They ride you're back bumper if you're in the left lane, then you get right to let them go by and then they either DON'T pass you (likely boxing you in the right lane sooner or later) or duck in behind you.  If you're going to follow someone with NO INTENTIONS of passing/taking the lead, atleast don't be a total a$$ about it and hang back a bit!!!


----------



## hammer (Dec 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Most of the "yo-yo" speed folks I tend to find talking/texting away (especially when I pass then with my cruise on after they recently passed me) :smash: :uzi:  :uzi: :smash:


I saw this picture on a billboard in Germany...quite appropriate:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Most of the "yo-yo" speed folks I tend to find talking/texting away (especially when I pass then with my cruise on after they recently passed me) :smash: :uzi:  :uzi: :smash:
> 
> The other thing that really pisses me off, is the close follower.  They ride you're back bumper if you're in the left lane, then you get right to let them go by and then they either DON'T pass you (likely boxing you in the right lane sooner or later) or duck in behind you.  If you're going to follow someone with NO INTENTIONS of passing/taking the lead, atleast don't be a total a$$ about it and hang back a bit!!!



Hate, Hate, Hate tailgaters.  That is the only thing that will drive me to road rage.   You tailgate me for an extended period, you better enjoy being tailgated yourself with high beams in your mirror because it's coming.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Hate, Hate, Hate tailgaters.  That is the only thing that will drive me to road rage.   You tailgate me for an extended period, you better enjoy being tailgated yourself with high beams in your mirror because it's coming.



As annoyed as I can get on the road, I don't understand this kind of road rage. Seems it's mostly guys. Don't you value your lives more than that? You never know who you might be pissing off these days...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> hate, hate, hate tailgaters.  That is the only thing that will drive me to road rage.   You tailgate me for an extended period, you better enjoy being tailgated yourself with high beams in your mirror because it's coming.



+100


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

hammer said:


> I saw this picture on a billboard in Germany...quite appropriate:



Says "and who's driving?".

I never use cruise. Don't like it plus I pay more attention to whats going on without it. I find a lot of people tend to slow down unintentionally going up slight hills, accelerate going down. I think I'm pretty good at maintaining my speed, but I know when the kids are quizzing me or asking for something I'll slow down some.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 10, 2009)

I will use cruise frequently, but if I'm tired, I won't... I find that not using cruise keeps me more involved in driving and thus, more alert.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2009)

severine said:


> As annoyed as I can get on the road, I don't understand this kind of road rage. Seems it's mostly guys. Don't you value your lives more than that? You never know who you might be pissing off these days...



I'll take my chances, and maybe the perp will realize what a dickhead he was being and not do it again.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2009)

Whenever I leave the East Coast for an extended period of time the first thing I'll notice when I get back is how angry and aggressive the drivers are. It really is different than anywhere else. For whatever reason those same drivers are really good at driving in bad weather, maybe not so many southern tranplants?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take my chances, and maybe the perp will realize what a dickhead he was being and not do it again.



Jesus man you're doing it wrong!!!!!

You're supposed to get a good distance behind him, floor it-as you almost rear end him (or her) lay on the high beams (fog lights are bonus). As the person goes to squint and fix mirrors you then swerve just before hitting and pass at which point you fix your own mirrors and slam on the brakes. 

If you can pull this off three consecutive times with the same driver you're a fucking road rage master!!!11


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Jesus man you're doing it wrong!!!!!
> 
> You're supposed to get a good distance behind him, floor it-as you almost rear end him (or her) lay on the high beams (fog lights are bonus). As the person goes to squint and fix mirrors you then swerve just before hitting and pass at which point you fix your own mirrors and slam on the brakes.
> 
> If you can pull this off three consecutive times with the same driver you're a fucking road rage master!!!11





Edit-come to think about it this is the automotive version of the all too elusive "harry houdini"


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Jesus man you're doing it wrong!!!!!
> 
> You're supposed to get a good distance behind him, floor it-as you almost rear end him (or her) lay on the high beams (fog lights are bonus). As the person goes to squint and fix mirrors you then swerve just before hitting and pass at which point you fix your own mirrors and slam on the brakes.
> 
> If you can pull this off three consecutive times with the same driver you're a fucking road rage master!!!11



Nah too overt. It's better to f with people and look like you just aren't paying attention. That really gets folks blood pressure up.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 10, 2009)

New England isn't bad. NY on I-90 is bad.

The worst is when after they yo-yo a bit they decide to keep pace with you, in our blind spot. At which point if there's no one else around, I slam on the brakes, scrub off about 20 mph, then put it into 3rd/4th and get back up to my original speed.

In the case of the person that obviously wants to go faster than me but refuses to pass, I have, in the past, moved to the passing lane and slammed on the brakes, thus performing the reverse pass. What I've replaced that with is seeing how much I can drop my speed before they pass. It's typically 5-10 mph below the speed limit. Then into 4th and back up to my speed after they've moved out to pass.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The other thing that really pisses me off, is the close follower.  They ride you're back bumper if you're in the left lane, then you get right to let them go by and then they either DON'T pass you (likely boxing you in the right lane sooner or later) or duck in behind you.  If you're going to follow someone with NO INTENTIONS of passing/taking the lead, atleast don't be a total a$$ about it and hang back a bit!!!



You don't understand Jeff.  They OWN that lane!


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tailgating*

I moved here in 1980 from a more civilized land.  I bought a tongue in cheek book, "Boston Driver's Handbook"  I had to put it down, never finished it because they were spot-on right about everything.  Let me quote from it, perhaps it will provide some insight.  :angry:

"Although tailgaiting can be used for harassment purposes, this is not one of its primary purposes.  The major advantage of tailgaiting is that you cannot be cut off.  This is important in heavy traffic or if you are trying to follow someone.  Tailgating can be used to communicate to the other driver that his speed is not up to snuff, and to pressure him to either accelerate or yield to you.  It can also be useful in jockeying for position during weaving situation.

The disadvantages are numerous however.  Tailgaters can still be sidesqueezed.  In addition, once you are tailgating, you are not in a position to pass if such an opportunity should arise.  If the car in front of you slows down, you must slow down, and at slower speed  you will have more difficulty changing lanes.  All in all tailgaiting should be executed only when necessary, for it is a difficult Boston Driving technique of limited usefulness.  Blocking is often a much more effective technique for preventing cutoffs."


----------



## dmc (Dec 10, 2009)

In South Dakota I had the cruise control set at 95...


----------



## marcski (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been a daily commuter by car in and around the NYC metro area for almost 20 years.  I don't get annoyed easily or often while driving.  Driving as much as I do, I do see a whole hell of a lot of people that do.  At times, I have found myself to be the target of their aggressions.  When this occurs, I try to usually get to the middle lane and of course, they're passing me on the left...cursing me giving me the finger or what have you..and I turn my head and look over at them with a big shit-eating grin wave to them with a big smile.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2009)

marcski said:


> I've been a daily commuter by car in and around the NYC metro area for almost 20 years.  I don't get annoyed easily or often while driving.  Driving as much as I do, I do see a whole hell of a lot of people that do.  At times, I have found myself to be the target of their aggressions.  When this occurs, I try to usually get to the middle lane and of course, they're passing me on the left...cursing me giving me the finger or what have you..and I turn my head and look over at them with a big shit-eating grin wave to them with a big smile.



This is the best approach I think. 20 years driving NYC and your not angry and jaded, I'm impressed!


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

marcski said:


> I've been a daily commuter by car in and around the NYC metro area for almost 20 years.  I don't get annoyed easily or often while driving.  Driving as much as I do, I do see a whole hell of a lot of people that do.  At times, I have found myself to be the target of their aggressions.  When this occurs, I try to usually get to the middle lane and of course, they're passing me on the left...cursing me giving me the finger or what have you..and I turn my head and look over at them with a big shit-eating grin wave to them with a big smile.



The situation is often diffused by taking our you cell phone an clicking a picture or movie (or feigning thereof!)  Once the aggressor realizes he's gonna be in the movies, he (yes, usually a he) usually clears the area...
I think the smile (which I sometimes do) can tend to aggravate them even more, though it calms me down!


----------



## marcski (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> The situation is often diffused by taking our you cell phone an clicking a picture or movie (or feigning thereof!)  Once the aggressor realizes he's gonna be in the movies, he (yes, usually a he) usually clears the area...
> I think the smile (which I sometimes do) can tend to aggravate them even more, though it calms me down!



Yes, I agree, Bill..the smile has multiple purposes.  I'm also always thinking when I smile at them with the big poop eating grin...."you're such an asshole!".  O.k. I'm off to fight the foils of the NYC metro roads now.  Just going to the office today...so not going into Manhattan.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

Fell victim to some mass-hole this AM in a silver c-class mercedes with the tailgate hard then don't pass when I moved right maneuver.  Had my cruise set at my normal 75 as I do on the highway on my way to work.  Mass-hole closes up on me pretty quick, I get out of the way as soon as I cleared the car to my right.  Mass-hole then stays the same equivalent distance behind me and I ended up getting boxed in by the 18 wheeler that was in the right lane infront of me since mass-hole decided that with open road infront of him it was better to go 75 than the quicker speed he closed up on me at when I was leading the way in the left lane    :uzi: :uzi: :uzi:

Then the topper is my other mega car related pet peave that happened when I stopped at my local convienent store to pick up a snack for my daughter (since I forgot it at home this am ).  I'm pulling to the parking lot at the convienence store.  ALL of the parking spaces immediately next to the store (atmost 20 feet from the front door) are free, and some 300+ pounder pulls up and parks IN THE FIRE LANE right infront of the door so they can go in and buy their 2 packs of Marlboro Lights for the day   :smash:  USE a REAL PARKING SPACE!!!!!!  God only knows they could have benefitted from the extra 20 steps they would have taken in parking in a real spot instead of the fire lane!!!!!


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fell victim to some mass-hole this AM in a silver c-class mercedes with the tailgate hard then don't pass when I moved right maneuver.  Had my cruise set at my normal 75 as I do on the highway on my way to work.  Mass-hole closes up on me pretty quick, I get out of the way as soon as I cleared the car to my right.  Mass-hole then stays the same equivalent distance behind me and I ended up getting boxed in by the 18 wheeler that was in the right lane infront of me since mass-hole decided that with open road infront of him it was better to go 75 than the quicker speed he closed up on me at when I was leading the way in the left lane



I tell ya Jeff, I'm honestly ashamed to have Mass plates.  (shades of boarder stereotype!)   You didn't say how many travel lanes there were.  When they use the tailgate try and force me over, I just stay in the lane until he passes me, then I move over. I'm already 10mph over the limit.  Pass me on the right, left, shoulder, I don't care, bullying ain't appropriate.   then when they get home they can tell buffy and fluffy about the idiot slow driver in the left lane.

Did you hear about the state that took down the "keep right except to pass signs"?   They claim it confused drivers - everyone thought they should drive in the right lane and the left lane had no speed limit.  It was causing huge traffic jams.  I guess driver education is not an option.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> I tell ya Jeff, I'm honestly ashamed to have Mass plates.  (shades of boarder stereotype!)   You didn't say how many travel lanes there were.  When they use the tailgate try and force me over, I just stay in the lane until he passes me, then I move over. I'm already 10mph over the limit.  Pass me on the right, left, shoulder, I don't care, bullying ain't appropriate.   then when they get home they can tell buffy and fluffy about the idiot slow driver in the left lane.
> 
> Did you hear about the state that took down the "keep right except to pass signs"?   They claim it confused drivers - everyone thought they should drive in the right lane and the left lane had no speed limit.  It was causing huge traffic jams.  I guess driver education is not an option.



This AM: 2 lanes, interstate highway way, light traffic.

I know all too well about CT's "no passing on the right" law as I had the pleasure a number of years ago on the Merit Parkway one night of seeing the flashing lights in my rear view mirror after being stuck behind someone locked in the left lane who refused to go above 50 (55mph speed limit) and after about 5 minutes I finally had an opening to the inside and went for it - DOH!!!!  Cop (who was 2 cars behind me the entire time) was atleast cool about it and  just issued me a warning and said that if he was riding behind the car I was stuck behind, he would have flipped the roof bar lights on to help encourage the 50mph driver to "keep right except to pass"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel for  you guys i effing hate tailgaters and pokes alike . one of the GOOD things about living up here is we don't have population density and thus our morning /evening commute  ( which i no longer have )  was a nice drive in the country except during Whiteouts 

 The 17 mile commute took me 17 minutes but in a whiteout with mostly open pastureland and whipping winds it was challenging run with snowbanks sometimes over the top of the car creating a tunnel effect with snow whipping evey which way


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This AM: 2 lanes, interstate highway way, light traffic.
> 
> I know all too well about CT's "no passing on the right" law as I had the pleasure a number of years ago on the Merit Parkway one night of seeing the flashing lights in my rear view mirror after being stuck behind someone locked in the left lane who refused to go above 50 (55mph speed limit) and after about 5 minutes I finally had an opening to the inside and went for it - DOH!!!!  Cop (who was 2 cars behind me the entire time) was atleast cool about it and  just issued me a warning and said that if he was riding behind the car I was stuck behind, he would have flipped the roof bar lights on to help encourage the 50mph driver to "keep right except to pass"



Interesting. I'm pretty sure Brian looked that up sometime in the last year and it said that as long as there was room, you could pass on the right.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Interesting. I'm pretty sure Brian looked that up sometime in the last year and it said that as long as there was room, you could pass on the right.



"Sec. 14-233. Passing on right. The driver of a vehicle may overtake and pass upon the right of another vehicle only when conditions permit such movement in safety and under the following conditions: (1) When the vehicle overtaken is making or has signified the intention to make a left turn; (2) when lines of vehicles traveling in the same direction in adjoining traffic lanes have come to a stop or have reduced their speed; (3) upon a one-way street free from obstructions and of sufficient width for two or more lines of moving vehicles; (4) upon a limited access highway or parkway free from obstructions with three or more lanes provided for traffic in one direction. Such movement shall not be made by driving off the pavement or main-traveled portion of the highway except where lane designations, signs, signals or markings provide for such movement. Violation of any provision of this section shall be an infraction"

Short version, it's a no-no on a *2 LANE* limited access highway in CT (hence why I got bagged for it on the Merit)


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Short version, it's a no-no on a *2 LANE* limited access highway in CT (hence why I got bagged for it on the Merit)


I've only been on the Merit once and didn't remember that it was 2 lanes. Makes sense then, although it's still stupid. If someone is hogging the passing lane, you shouldn't be penalized for passing them in the travel lane.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Interesting. I'm pretty sure Brian looked that up sometime in the last year and it said that as long as there was room, you could pass on the right.





drjeff said:


> Short version, it's a no-no on a *2 LANE* limited access highway in CT (hence why I got bagged for it on the Merit)



Yup, that's what I found when we had this discussion last year.  As long as it's 3 lanes or more (not counting slow vehicle lanes) on a limited access highway it's okay, otherwise no.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> I've only been on the Merit once and didn't remember that it was 2 lanes. Makes sense then, although it's still stupid. If someone is hogging the passing lane, you shouldn't be penalized for passing them in the travel lane.



Agreed!


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This AM: 2 lanes, interstate highway way, light traffic.
> 
> I know all too well about CT's "no passing on the right" law as I had the pleasure a number of years ago on the Merit Parkway one night of seeing the flashing lights in my rear view mirror after being stuck behind someone locked in the left lane who refused to go above 50 (55mph speed limit) and after about 5 minutes I finally had an opening to the inside and went for it - DOH!!!! Cop (who was 2 cars behind me the entire time) was atleast cool about it and just issued me a warning and said that if he was riding behind the car I was stuck behind, he would have flipped the roof bar lights on to help encourage the 50mph driver to "keep right except to pass"


 

Come to Mass.  not only is it legal, you can pretty much do anything you damn well please. :evil: They don't fund the cops well enough to enforce anything. :evil:


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2009)

If I'm being tailgated... generally I try to remember the hazards associated with such a situation... and slow waay down.  Sure it makes the 'gater follow closer, but it's safer at a slower speed.  I pull over and let them pass when I can.  It's safer for yourself to do that then to try and tailgate in return.  I guarantee the a*hole driver is not going to stop tailgating because you do it back to them.  It'll just piss 'em off.  Life is too short for that shiat, and if I'm going to kill myself, it's going to be on the mountain, not on the way to the mountain.

In general I try to drive as defensively as I can.  It's important to remember the danger involved in letting road rage get to you... if you just let that thought float through your head when you start getting heated, it often helps to bring you back to your senses.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> Come to Mass.  not only is it legal, you can pretty much do anything you damn well please. :evil: They don't fund the cops well enough to enforce anything. :evil:



Oh yah Bill!  As soon as I cross into MA, I'm 4 wheeling down the medium at about 85 (and still getting passed!) :lol: Or when you hit the breakdown lane on 128 right as it opens up and becomes legal to use at 3PM 

Just can't beat my trips to VT (I use the Mass Pike between I-84 and I-91) when you get in the pack in the left lane on the pike going 85-90, just cruise by a couple of cops, never once hitting the brakes and not getting stopped! I've had a couple of trips in that scenario where I've covered those roughly 30 miles of Mass Pike in 22/23 minutes


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2009)

Marc said:


> If I'm being tailgated... generally I try to remember the hazards associated with such a situation... and slow waay down.  Sure it makes the 'gater follow closer, but it's safer at a slower speed.  I pull over and let them pass when I can.  It's safer for yourself to do that then to try and tailgate in return.  I guarantee the a*hole driver is not going to stop tailgating because you do it back to them.  It'll just piss 'em off.  Life is too short for that shiat, and if I'm going to kill myself, it's going to be on the mountain, not on the way to the mountain.
> 
> In general I try to drive as defensively as I can.  It's important to remember the danger involved in letting road rage get to you... if you just let that thought float through your head when you start getting heated, it often helps to bring you back to your senses.



A properly executed brake check can work wonders.
Especially if you need a new car.


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 11, 2009)

i was gonna invent a light on your bumper that turn on when cruise control is on. that way yo-yo drivers might realize how much of an ass they're being


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Says "and who's driving?".
> 
> I never use cruise. Don't like it plus I pay more attention to whats going on without it. I find a lot of people tend to slow down unintentionally going up slight hills, accelerate going down. I think I'm pretty good at maintaining my speed, but I know when the kids are quizzing me or asking for something I'll slow down some.



Amen. I hate cruise. Takes you out of focus and I feel like I have less control of the vehicle/less reaction time with my foot flat on the floor.



WJenness said:


> I will use cruise frequently, but if I'm tired, I won't... I find that not using cruise keeps me more involved in driving and thus, more alert.
> 
> -w


 Agreed. Long trips, it def. keeps you more alert to forgo the CC.



billski said:


> The situation is often diffused by taking our you cell phone an clicking a picture or movie (or feigning thereof!)  Once the aggressor realizes he's gonna be in the movies, he (yes, usually a he) usually clears the area...
> I think the smile (which I sometimes do) can tend to aggravate them even more, though it calms me down!


 I use the fake cellphone picture all the time in NJ. Works wonders.

My signature is a grimace accompanied with a bicep-flex and then a point (repeated 3 or 4 times) at the other driver, as if to say "Oh you very strong man, well done, you've shown me Mr. Macho!"

You see everything in Jersey, but I constantly thank the lords of highway driving that I don't live in Pennsylvania, Connecticut, or Massachusetts. Worst states for drivers, imo.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2009)

I speed up and slow down depending on if there's cops hanging out...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2009)

A lot of times when people slow down for no reason I noticed they are talking on the phone(of course without a hands free device) so after I pass them I will drop _right_ in front of them pretty close and drag my left foot on the brake pedal to wake them up.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Maybe I spend too much time on the highways zipping between CT and VT...
> Do you guys notice how inconsistantly people drive? .....



When you're in a rush to get through dense traffic...it all seems like a conspiracy, but that's often more "dreamt-up aggro" than in reality.  As mentioned...people often lull-off or can be listening to ski/weather reports.  When they're on a phone...they most _always_ drive a little differently.
$.01


----------



## Terry (Dec 13, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Maybe I spend too much time on the highways zipping between CT and VT...
> 
> Do you guys notice how inconsistantly people drive?
> 
> I can usually "set it and forget it" just north of West Springfield...all the way to exit 2 in VT. (same thing heading home). It amazes me how many times I will get passed...then pass someone in a matter of miles (leap frogged).



I don't have that problem. I have a 12 mile commute to work and always meet the same 2 cars. No one is going in my direction usually.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 13, 2009)

I am sure most of us are also guilty at some time or another of all the driving habits that annoy us. It is only when said habits seem blatantly intentional that it annoys me. When you are driving on the highway for a long distance, it is easy to zone out and not truly be paying attention to how your driving fits into the grand scheme of things. I know I have come up behind other people in the right hand lane, slowed down to match their speed, and hung out there for a few minutes before thinking "wait a second, why am I not passing?" We all get tunnel vision at times.



wa-loaf said:


> I never use cruise. Don't like it plus I pay more attention to whats going on without it. I find a lot of people tend to slow down unintentionally going up slight hills, accelerate going down.


I really enjoy taking advantage of this natural tendency. I tend to accelerate up hills and use them as passing opportunities. Then I will slide into the right hand travel lane on the down hill and maintain my speed knowing that I am probably going to be passed. I don't like or use cruise either.

There seems to be a natural tendency for "bunching" on the highway. I have often noticed that I will be driving without a car in sight for miles upon miles of open road. Then all of  a sudden, a car comes up from behind and either parks it behind or in front of my car and stays there. Which makes no sense because if that car was going fast enough to catch up to me, then it should be going fast enough to pass me in no time at all. Miles and miles go by and cars just stick together for some odd reason. Eventually, if it is someone behind me, I will just drop down 5-10mph and force a pass.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Says "and who's driving?".
> 
> I never use cruise. Don't like it plus I pay more attention to whats going on without it. I find a lot of people tend to slow down unintentionally going up slight hills, accelerate going down. I think I'm pretty good at maintaining my speed, but I know when the kids are quizzing me or asking for something I'll slow down some.



Fahrt doesn't mean "speed" in German?  Just curious because Fart means speed in Norwegian.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Fahrt doesn't mean "speed" in German?  Just curious because Fart means speed in Norwegian.



Farht means a few things...  Mostly dealing with travel - like speed, journey, way, trip...

You'll see einfahrt(entrance) or ausfarht(exit) a lot...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Fahrt doesn't mean "speed" in German?  Just curious because Fart means speed in Norwegian.



fahren is the verb "to drive", ein Fahrt is "a drive", Einfahrt is an entrance you drive on, Eingang is an entrance you walk through. So lots of derivations all doing with driving.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> fahren is the verb "to drive", ein Fahrt is "a drive", Einfahrt is an entrance you drive on, Eingang is an entrance you walk through. So lots of derivations all doing with driving.









speedbump....imagine the giggle I got the first time I saw that.  If your doing something fart, you are doing it fast.  Incidentally, utgang is an exit and ingang is an entrance in Norway.  

Back on topic.  I use cruise control as much as possible on my way up to Vermont.  Keeps my speed in check.  Is it really better for the engine and mpg, however?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> This AM: 2 lanes, interstate highway way, light traffic.
> 
> I know all too well about CT's "no passing on the right" law as I had the pleasure a number of years ago on the Merit Parkway one night of seeing the flashing lights in my rear view mirror after being stuck behind someone locked in the left lane who refused to go above 50 (55mph speed limit) and after about 5 minutes I finally had an opening to the inside and went for it - DOH!!!!  Cop (who was 2 cars behind me the entire time) was atleast cool about it and  just issued me a warning and said that if he was riding behind the car I was stuck behind, he would have flipped the roof bar lights on to help encourage the 50mph driver to "keep right except to pass"



I wish cops would write tickets for "Failure to keep right".   Left lane bandits annoy the hell out of me.   Most of the time, they should also be written up for negligent operation since they're also texting or talking on the cell phone.

Back on-topic:
I use the cruise control all the time these days.   I have far too many points in New Hampshire and Vermont.   I go exactly the speed limit on Vermont secondary roads.   I keep it at speed limit + 9 on the interstate highway.  If I encounter a left lane bandit when I have the cruise control engaged, I just pass on the right.   When I enter the Commonwealth of Massholia, those rules of engagement change.   Inside the 495 belt, I move with the traffic.   That could be 90 mph depending on the road and the time of day.   There's no way I'd use the cruise control with all the bad drivers.   Outside the 495 belt, I'm more dialed back since there are far more speed traps where 75 mph will get you a ticket.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 14, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


>


 Does that say something about Farts and Dumper Air?



Geoff said:


> I wish cops would write tickets for "Failure to keep right".   Left lane bandits annoy the hell out of me.   Most of the time, they should also be written up for negligent operation since they're also texting or talking on the cell phone.
> 
> Back on-topic:
> I use the cruise control all the time these days.   I have far too many points in New Hampshire and Vermont.   I go exactly the speed limit on Vermont secondary roads.   I keep it at speed limit + 9 on the interstate highway.  If I encounter a left lane bandit when I have the cruise control engaged, I just pass on the right.   When I enter the Commonwealth of Massholia, those rules of engagement change.   Inside the 495 belt, I move with the traffic.   That could be 90 mph depending on the road and the time of day.   There's no way I'd use the cruise control with all the bad drivers.   Outside the 495 belt, I'm more dialed back since there are far more speed traps where 75 mph will get you a ticket.



Lol...left land bandits...good name. Hate them. More dangerous to the overall traffic pattern than speeding, imo. 

and the C'wealth of Massholia...lol.

After years of somehow evading the law, I've gotten tickets in both PA and VT since the middle of September. Sigh.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2009)

I've stopped using my turn signals on the pike. (I know I live in Mass not supposed to use them anyway) If I let people know I'm going to change lanes they try to close the gap. You need the element of surprise.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Does that say something about Farts and Dumper Air?



I think so, that should be my new avatar..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I've stopped using my turn signals on the pike. (I know I live in Mass not supposed to use them anyway) If I let people know I'm going to change lanes they try to close the gap. You need the element of surprise.



The 3rd installment of McDonald's new commcercials for Newman's Organic Coffee so nails this on the head "turn signals.......sign of weakness!"  LOL


----------



## mondeo (Dec 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I've stopped using my turn signals on the pike. (I know I live in Mass not supposed to use them anyway) If I let people know I'm going to change lanes they try to close the gap. You need the element of surprise.


A big engine makes up for the use of turn signals.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm with you on the left lane vigilantes. Have a little common sense. Now, if someone is there and they're slowwwwwwly passing someone..they probably have the CC on. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. But most of the time, it's someone not paying attention as cars on the right wizz by them...and there's a line behind them.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The 3rd installment of McDonald's new commcercials for Newman's Organic Coffee so nails this on the head "turn signals.......sign of weakness!"  LOL


The term I know of is "giving information to the enemy..." 

I actually use turn signals a decent amount...as a warning:  prepare to be cut off.


----------

